# TV Gardener V Adorable Canine



## BlondeAverageReader (Jan 17, 2017)

Poor Monty has a problem 
His dog gets all the mail
The TV crew all dote on him
And he just wags his tail


It's a good job Monty loves him
He's always in the shot
Who cares what Monty's planting
That dog has got the lot 


With big brown eyes and golden coat
He arrives with tennis ball
Never mind the gardening 
Let's watch Nigel play the fool


The winter has arrived at last
The autumn tints have fled
Monty Don writes books now
And Nigel's gone to bed.




Monty Don is on UK TV giving gardeners advice. But he suffers from a golden retriever, Nigel.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 17, 2017)

Love this! You did a good job in the first stanza, setting the scene, so that your reader knew what was going on... I absolutely would be a fan of any show where a Golden retriever steals the limelight... hahaa.... Thank you for sharing..


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Jan 21, 2017)

Ball and fool don't rhyme. =x

Otherwise I really like this. The last stanza starts out a little weird, but the all four are almost flawless.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Jan 22, 2017)

RhythmOvPain said:


> Ball and fool don't rhyme. =x



My English accent caused this, l pronounce it more like fall.


----------



## PiP (Jan 22, 2017)

I loved this, Angel!



BlondeAverageReader said:


> RhythmOvPain said:
> 
> 
> > Ball and fool don't rhyme. =x
> ...


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Jan 22, 2017)

PiP said:


> I loved this, Angel!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JustRob (Jan 22, 2017)

RhythmOvPain said:


> Ball and fool don't rhyme. =x





BlondeAverageReader said:


> My English accent caused this, l pronounce it more like fall.



And your Surrey accent is classier than my London one, so certainly not down-market by any means.

I can't wait to read your poem about David Attenborough, or is his name too much of a challenge compared to Monty Don? I did get you David's autograph after all.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Jan 22, 2017)

JustRob said:


> And your Surrey accent is classier than my London one, so certainly not down-market by any means.
> 
> I can't wait to read your poem about David Attenborough, or is his name too much of a challenge compared to Monty Don? I did get you David's autograph after all.


Jealousy is not an attractive feature in a man. Unlike David's dulcet tones.


----------



## JustRob (Jan 22, 2017)

BlondeAverageReader said:


> Jealousy is not an attractive feature in a man. Unlike David's dulcet tones.



But at the time I told him that you always say that about him... and he went all coy. Hardly jealousy on my part then, despite my common London accent.


----------



## PiP (Jan 22, 2017)

JustRob said:


> I can't wait to read your poem about David Attenborough, or is his name too much of a challenge compared to Monty Don? I did get you David's autograph after all.



Angel does not have to end the line with Attenborough, 

I look forward to reading your next poem, Angel 

Has Rob made you ware of this tool
http://www.rhymezone.com/


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Jan 22, 2017)

PiP said:


> Angel does not have to end the line with Attenborough,
> 
> I look forward to reading your next poem, Angel
> 
> ...


Rob says it's a tool
which he "don't use at all." (sic )


----------



## JustRob (Jan 22, 2017)

Common (meaning "frequently used" rather than "lowly") British English is spoken using the least possible effort, so all vowels tend to slide into the middle of the mouth and become indistinguishable from each other. The commonest such vowel has no specific equivalent in the alphabet, being a grunt, for want of a better description. (I certainly grunt a lot.) It's the "ea" in "earth" but also often the "e" in "the", the "o" in "work", the "u" in "further" and even the "a" in "are", which is sometimes pronounced more like "err". Hence poetry can be very regional and only truly comes to life when recited by its author. 

To quote from one of my own poems "Short words, Caught birds ... Please recite, Let them take flight." Unrecited poetry is as fulfilled as an unsung song.


----------

